# Got to do better



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I got lucky yesterday. Was working on a 277/480 volt panel fed with 125 amp breaker. Building is 40 years old and we are doing a remodel. I was installing a ground bar in the panel when one of the grounds in my hands (last one to land) slipped from my hand and hit the c phase lug. Nice little pop and flash and it scared the **** out of me. Anyway I got to do better, I know the risks and I have been reading of the dangers of working hot and at my company I am probably the guy who cuts stuff off the most. However, I didn't want to kill 2 floors of light including the one I was working under so I didn't kill it. Stupid, stupid, stupid!! Lucky I didn't get hurt or killed. I will be turning it off in the future. In a side note it tripped a ground fault breaker in a switchgear that was in an underground vault that no one was aware of. Took 2/12 hours to find the gear, keys, etc. to get it turned back on!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

On the bright side, now you know where to kill the power and you can be pretty sure the GFP settings are okay.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just think if you would have shut it off you would have still cut the lights off for the 2 floors. Cut it off or suit up. I glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Did you have any PPE on?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is exactly how you become a statistic.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats not cool.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

No PPE. I don't think our company owns any. No excuse though. SHould have turned it off and will from now on. I must say in the company I work for now working hot is SOP. Another thing about this job. About four months ago we scheduled a shutdown on a Sunday morning to remove some wires from the MDP. We were told this was the only way to shut the building down. Killed 3 buildings at shutdown and was a major deal. Big company and I guess there entire worldwide network is fed from one of these buildings. Anyway went through all that and there was a breaker the whole time.
Thanks to this site and Mike Holt's site I am getting the picture about working hot. 1 year ago I would have thought nothing of it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> This is exactly how you become a statistic.


 You are exactly correct.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> You are exactly correct.


Thanks Billy. Before I wasn't so sure, but now I don't doubt my answer anymore.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Thanks Billy. Before I wasn't so sure, but now I don't my answer anymore.


wanna try that sentence again??


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> wanna try that sentence again??


I fixed it. Left out a word. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

......................


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

blueheels2 said:


> Took 2/12 hours to find the gear, keys, etc. to get it turned back on!


Probably would have had it off half as long if it was planned huh?

Glad you are OK.....don't beat yourself up about just LEARN from it!


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

The pressure to work on energized systems is only going to increase. Companies are looking to speed things up and be more efficient to increase profit. 

Or it's just not "practical" to turn things off. Which is the absolute worst part of all this. My most common reason to work live is lighting. Which is so stupid honestly. The amount of lighting down time is less than 1% of it's total duty. 

So frig who cares if some losers gotta wait in the dark. If they don't like it then ask them to climb up the ladder to work live. See if they got balls then. Geeze. Now I'm kinda mad.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

It's a great job... But not one to die for..


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

safety is the first thing to go when profits are down


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Turning circuits off*

You are the one who said you are "stupid, stupid, stupid. That is just a point in time that you wished that you had done something differently. Experience is a good teacher.

RIVETER


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

"No PPE. I don't think our company owns any." HUH?! We have been issued arc flash PPE and if I don't use it they will fire me.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

OSNA has been notified.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> OSNA has been notified.


 
What the heck is OSNA?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> What the heck is OSNA?


_Ornithological Societies of North America_


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

drsparky said:


> _Ornithological Societies of North America_


 
Ok, wasn't sure about that. Checked out the website looks pretty cool:thumbup:


----------

